# Enough Uranium For An Iranian Nuke In 2009?



## ToughOmbre (Jan 27, 2009)

From SKY News.....

Tuesday January 27, 2009 

Iran will have enough enriched uranium to make a single nuclear weapon later this year, the prestigious International Institute for Strategic Studies (IISS) predicts.

The think tank's Mark Fitzpatrick made the announcement at today's launch of its annual global review of military powers.

*"During 2009, Iran will probably reach the point at which it has produced the amount of low-enriched uranium needed to make a nuclear bomb."*

"But being able to enrich uranium is not the same as having a nuclear weapon."

However, the survey reports doubts over US Intelligence estimates that Iran halted its work on nuclear weapons six years ago.

This points to Tehran's continued development of long-range ballistic missiles able to reach targets in Israel and beyond.

The IISS recommends a mixture of carrot and stick as the best international response.

It concluded a dual policy of engagement and sanctions, testing possibilities for Iranian cooperation while adopting targeted containment strategies, is the best way to deal with Iran's nuclear programme.

Foreign affairs editor Tim Marshall said: "Several think-tanks have come to the same conclusion.

"The intelligence agencies are more reluctant to put a time frame on it, and the report itself says having enough enriched Uranium to build the warhead is not the same as building the warhead itself."

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2009)

And then the world will see what a mad man like this is capable of...

If the Israelis allow it to get that far.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 29, 2009)

I hope they (the iranians) explode a bomb whilst they only have enough material for just one. One bomb is bad, but it should send a wake up call to those that can do something about it...

If they wait until they have enough for ten......god knows


----------



## Erich (Jan 29, 2009)

you can bet Israel is watching that goof as well as us ............


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jan 30, 2009)

Israel I'm sure is a bit nervous now that President Obama is behaving a lot colder to them than George Bush did.


----------

